# Wth happened to the simple gas can??



## somedevildawg

So my truck with the fuel cell is down for a few days, so my 5gal cans are either all "borrowed" out or the old nozzles are worn out.....so I figure what the hay, I'll go down to lowes and pick up a couple of 5 gal to replace mine.....ima be using them, so I thought......as of tomorrow I'm taking the useless "fuel canister" back to lowes......wth

So what gives....what gov agency is responsible for this cluster puck ? What the hell happened to the vent? The nozzle....wth that is without a doubt the stupidest contraption someone could possibly design....why the hell does it have to be pushed? 
But, I finally took the damned cap off and used a funnel, still wasn't fun, glug, glug, glug....took forever to empty.....ya I started to attack it with the buck knife but wth.....I knew it was going back...
So what agency do we owe these ridiculous "fuel canisters" to?


----------



## mlappin

I imagine the manufacturers of fuel containers had to make em as idiot proof as possible to reduce lawsuits from said idiots spilling gas on a hot muffler or something similarly asinine.

Make those gas cans too safe and your messing with natural selection something fierce.

We still use jerry cans, was at the local hardware store the other day and they actually had two of the LARGE spouts for em, I hate the small ones, takes for ever to empty a can. Bought em both since it's been years since I've seen a large replacement one.


----------



## Guest

Ive wondered this same thing for a while! My dad and me gaurd our remaining cans ! We keep an eye out at farm auctions. Cant buy good new fuel cans anymore


----------



## somedevildawg

I was wishin for a Jerry can.....I'll deal with the weight, at least it just for a few seconds....I swear it seemed to take 5 min to empty that can....and it still wasn't empty! Couldn't get it all to come out while pushing down on the STUPID lid! Ingenious I tell ya....morons


----------



## swmnhay

I bought 2 of them 1.5 yrs ago and now the twisty thing don,t fricking work.threads are different then other ones also so you can,t put a old spout on them.

Did I say they suck!!


----------



## cornshucker

Old schoolmate runs his grandfathers hardware store was over there a couple of months ago to buy new weedeater and noticed that he had a couple of the old metal cans in the basement talked him into selling me one of them, got to go by there tomorrow and will try to purchase the other one. Another case of people have to be protected from their own stupidity. What we really need to be protected from is the stupidity of the government agencies that come up with this crap.


----------



## Guest

cornshucker said:


> Old schoolmate runs his grandfathers hardware store was over there a couple of months ago to buy new weedeater and noticed that he had a couple of the old metal cans in the basement talked him into selling me one of them, got to go by there tomorrow and will try to purchase the other one. Another case of people have to be protected from their own stupidity. What we really need to be protected from is the stupidity of the government agencies that come up with this crap.


If u dont go tomorrow ill be there by thursday!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

I went thru this unpleasant process a few years ago when my old can broke. I bought several different cans from hardware stores, lumber yards, farm stores - and returned each one after I discovered how awful it worked (I always hold on to the receipt). I ended up keeping a can I found at Advanced Auto Parts. It's not great but at least I can live with it.

I think the reason for the design change is smog control. The new style spouts are always sealed off unless you're pouring - and there's no vent. Prevents vapors from escaping.

There are still a few of the old (good) style cans available on ebay. I'm surprised a large black market hasn't sprung up due to the huge demand for the old cans.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg

And another thing.....leave it out in the sun for a few minutes and see what shape it becomes! Saw mine from a distance and thought it was a power line Bouy.....started out a rectangle and within 45 min was like a basketball.....my "old" plastic cans were heavy duty never warped out of shape, thick textured, embossed, and best of all......a regular ole spout, albeit a plastic one that's gonna wear out in a few years, but you can get fuel out of it without using three hand.....and ya know, cy is right, them old nozzles don't fit the "new" cans....different threads.......now didn't they just think of everything to keep us safe......can't make some of this stuff up....


----------



## carcajou

None of that BS up here...yet anyway. New WWII style steel cans available here too. Shipping may be high but i'll send them south if you guys want them


----------



## somedevildawg

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I went thru this unpleasant process a few years ago when my old can broke. I bought several different cans from hardware stores, lumber yards, farm stores - and returned each one after I discovered how awful it worked (I always hold on to the receipt). I ended up keeping a can I found at Advanced Auto Parts. It's not great but at least I can live with it.
> 
> I think the reason for the design change is smog control. The new style spouts are always sealed off unless you're pouring - and there's no vent. Prevents vapors from escaping.
> 
> There are still a few of the old (good) style cans available on ebay. I'm surprised a large black market hasn't sprung up due to the huge demand for the old cans. Gary


 May be on to something....part of the "green" revolution....makes me see "red"
I think Marty may have it to, too many damned lawyers, insurance companies made em do it.....


----------



## somedevildawg

carcajou said:


> None of that BS up here...yet anyway. New WWII style steel cans available here too. Shipping may be high but i'll send them south if you guys want them


I was just wondering that carcajou....I bet not all countries have ridiculous gas cans.....thanks for the offer


----------



## FarmerCline

Yep, I hate these new gas cans.....leave it up to our government to come up with a way to screw up a simple gas can. The first ones that came out you could take the nozzle off and screw on the old style plastic nozzle which is what I did. Just today I needed to take some gas to the field and all my other cans are used for diesel so I went and bought another can and found out you can no longer switch nozzles out.....the threads are different. Never thought I was going to get the gas out of the can. Oh and in about a year that flimsy accordian spout is going to start cracking and before you realize it you have diesel all over you.


----------



## hog987

carcajou said:


> None of that BS up here...yet anyway. New WWII style steel cans available here too. Shipping may be high but i'll send them south if you guys want them


We have some stupid cans here. I like the old ones but over time the spout would break. Usually in the cold. For the longest time like 5 years could not find a new one anywhere, so bought a new one like you describe. But ya we can get old army surplus can from a few spots if I wanted.


----------



## barnrope

I wrestled with a new can two falls ago to pour gas in a WD45 Allis on an auger. I was in a hurry and it took at least ten minutes to dump 5 gallons. After that I cut the plastic shi.... crap off the spout and drilled a 1/4" hole back where the vent should be. It can't be sealed up but it will dump out now like it should! On the previous cans that had a decent spout but no vent, I was taking valve stems from tubeless rear tractor tires and installing them for vent on the gas cans. Screw off the stem and you had a vent.


----------



## rjmoses

And, to top it off, these new can designs leak, spill gas all over, and rupture.

New danger warning sign should be "Government approved".

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki

I've never like any of the last 30 years of consumer cans, you can't pour any of them them without spilling. The rigid spouts of old start pouring when you're still a foot above the tank on most of our tractors and lawnmowers. The flex ones usually snap up straight when the fuel starts to come out so you miss the tank.

The old jerry cans with metal spouts work well but the spouts are hard to find here now. We have a safety can with rubber spout that works fantastic.


----------



## mlappin

One thing I do like about the ones we have for our 2 stroke gas, when pouring simply release the lever and less chance of spilling, of course I hate the same feature on a five gallon can, slow as molasses.


----------



## Teslan

I was wondering what you guys were complaining about as I haven't bought a gas can for years. But after looking at them on Amazon.com I sure can see it. But they do have those Jerry cans. http://www.amazon.com/Crown-Automotive-11010R-Red-Jerry/dp/B00E0OSDPQ/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1406725928&sr=8-26&keywords=gas+cans


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I absolutely can't stand those new cans!! I use to think I had a short temper when hooking up my disc mower!! But these new gas cans truly piss me off, it takes 20 minutes to pour 5 gallons of gas !


----------



## Nitram

I'm still using the older yellow cap ones but sis has the new POS cans so I left a funnel at the farm try holding the funnel and 5 gal at same time! ¡! When the time comes I will buy corks and cut the damn things off


----------



## somedevildawg

I'm glad to see I ain't the only one.....


----------



## SwingOak

It's our government (EPA) being our nanny and trying to protect us from fuel spills, fume emissions, and put child safety devices everywhere.

You can buy a replacement fill tube at Fleet Farm for about $10, but the can still doesn't have a vent. So I made one - I drilled a hole in the back of all my fuel cans, took the Schrader valve out of a tire valve stem, and popped it into the hole. It's not as fast as the old style can but it's completely leak proof, and 10x faster than not having the vent in the can at all, and I kinda like the shut off feature. I'll have to post a photo...


----------



## ANewman

somedevildawg said:


> I'm glad to see I ain't the only one.....


Naw you ain't the only one! Me and the wife were discussing this very topic a couple weeks ago. I had a few of the older ventless cans for diesel that weren't too aggravating. I left them at her parent's house for her dad to " use" when I got my tank and pump for my pickup. She wanted to get some gas for the mower... went to get cans... guess what no spouts. Her dad had robbed them for his cans that he lost the spouts. Short story long. She says just go get some new cans. I had to explain the inferiority of the new cans and how they are a major PIA. Just happened to be at an estate auction that weekend and bought two old cans with the good spouts.


----------



## Blue Duck

The company I work for quit making gas cans 15 years ago because of lawsuits. One time they were sued by someone that over filled the gas can on a hot summer day and put it in the back seat of their car. Then they parked the car and left the can in it with the windows up and ruined the interior of their car.

I am glad I bought about 20 cans before we stopped making them. The company sold all of the molds to another company that already made gas cans, apparently they scrapped them so someone else would not get into the market.


----------



## Teslan

Blue Duck said:


> The company I work for quit making gas cans 15 years ago because of lawsuits. One time they were sued by someone that over filled the gas can on a hot summer day and put it in the back seat of their car. Then they parked the car and left the can in it with the windows up and ruined the interior of their car.
> 
> I am glad I bought about 20 cans before we stopped making them. The company sold all of the molds to another company that already made gas cans, apparently they scrapped them so someone else would not get into the market.


Did the idiot win the lawsuit or did the company just roll over and settle?


----------



## CRE10

You guys know that you can buy spouts and vents on ebay to convert the new style to the old style?


----------



## ANewman

CRE10 said:


> You guys know that you can buy spouts and vents on ebay to convert the new style to the old style?


I looked but didn't have any luck finding the spouts I wanted.


----------



## somedevildawg

CRE10 said:


> You guys know that you can buy spouts and vents on ebay to convert the new style to the old style?


No I didn't know that, but beings I'm a eBay nut, I should have.....I'll b checking shortly tho....


----------



## Nitram

CRE10 said:


> You guys know that you can buy spouts and vents on ebay to convert the new style to the old style?


I know where that big azz lag bolt is lmao


----------



## SwingOak

This is all you need:










and this:










Will cost you about $12.50 to do two gas cans.


----------



## JD3430

The reason for all this was when the old gas can company, Blitz, was sued into total bankruptcy by people who used them stupidly.
Read this sad story and you'll know the reason why gas cans are a mess:
https://stateimpact.npr.org/oklahoma/2012/07/09/why-the-largest-maker-of-portable-gas-cans-is-going-out-of-business/


----------



## rjmoses

JD3430 said:


> The reason for all this was when the old gas can company, Blitz, was sued into total bankruptcy by people who used them stupidly.
> Read this sad story and you'll know the reason why gas cans are a mess:


Lawyers have caused more problems for more people than any disease, nature, or anything else I can think of, with the possible exception of religion (which might be consider lawyering in some respects).

In Illinois, and most other states, equine professionals have specific laws excluding them from liability. I have signs posted with the exact state issued wording on my property and in my liability releases that limits my liability.

In Illinois, there have only been two cases tried for liability issues in the last 25 years. One case was dismissed because of the law. In the other case, the person was found liable because she was not an equine professional.

The only exception to the law would be under gross negligence on the professional's part, e.g., putting a 6 year old child on an unbroke horse.

We need more common sense liability laws like the equine liability act. And less lawyers. Pouring gasoline on an open fire should never even be questioned. It is an act of stupidity and should be excluded under Darwin's Law of Survival of the Fittest.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

I wonder how long before one of these new style cans rupture from expanding and causes a fire,etc and then another big lawsuit?


----------



## SwingOak

swmnhay said:


> I wonder how long before one of these new style cans rupture from expanding and causes a fire,etc and then another big lawsuit?


They'd have to sue the government too, because gas cans are made to regulated specifications.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> I wonder how long before one of these new style cans rupture from expanding and causes a fire,etc and then another big lawsuit?


Supposedly after a certain amount of pressure builds up they are supposed to release it as the stops are spring loaded.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Supposedly after a certain amount of pressure builds up they are supposed to release it as the stops are spring loaded.


I have a couple of the new style POS cans and they blow up like a basketball,there has to be a quite a bit of pressure in them to do that.I now loosen the cap a bit so they don't swell up as soon as I get home.


----------



## somedevildawg

Swing oak, where do you get the items you posted?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

What we really need to be protected from is the Judiciary that awards huge cash settlements to morons that are injured as a result of their own stupidity!

JMHO, Dave


----------



## SwingOak

somedevildawg said:


> Swing oak, where do you get the items you posted?


Fleet Farm. Look for the EZ Pour "replacement" gas spout kit and the #413 valve stems. You drill the proper size hole in the can, take the Schrader valve out of the valve stem, and fish the valve stem through the hole in the can using a piece of electric fence wire (That's what I used).

I put a little grease on the valve stem to help it slide into the hole, I had to use a pair of pliers to help pull the valve stem through the hole. Be careful not to tear the rubber stem with the pliers though... Then just give the piece of wire a little yank to pull it out through the valve stem, and you're done. screw the valve cap on and you're good to go. It takes about 5 minutes per can.

Oh, and to avoid any litigation coming my way, use at your own risk. Do not install in a can with gas in it. Do not drill holes in a can that previously had gas in it due to risk of fire or explosion. Say please and thank you. Be nice to other people. Use your signal when turning or changing lanes. Call your mother, she hasn't heard from you in weeks.


----------



## SwingOak

I should add that I did NOT replace the filler tube, I like having the shut off valve. It's much faster with the valve stem though, so it's not that bad.


----------



## Nitram

SwingOak said:


> Fleet Farm. Look for the EZ Pour "replacement" gas spout kit and the #413 valve stems. You drill the proper size hole in the can, take the Schrader valve out of the valve stem, and fish the valve stem through the hole in the can using a piece of electric fence wire (That's what I used).
> 
> I put a little grease on the valve stem to help it slide into the hole, I had to use a pair of pliers to help pull the valve stem through the hole. Be careful not to tear the rubber stem with the pliers though... Then just give the piece of wire a little yank to pull it out through the valve stem, and you're done. screw the valve cap on and you're good to go. It takes about 5 minutes per can.
> 
> Oh, and to avoid any litigation coming my way, use at your own risk. Do not install in a can with gas in it. Do not drill holes in a can that previously had gas in it due to risk of fire or explosion. Say please and thank you. Be nice to other people. Use your signal when turning or changing lanes. Call your mother, she hasn't heard from you in weeks.


Post of the week lmao. And there was some good ones this week


----------



## deadmoose

I had a similar dilemma not too long ago. Jegs is the answer. They make vents to retrofit (although they are specifically designed only for president 2009 or whatever). And Utility cans. Work great.
http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS-Performance-Products/JEGS-5-Gallon-Utility-Jugs/748910/10002/-1


----------



## deadmoose

So or wrong link. You need to buy the ones not designed for fuel. Conveniently available in red blue and yellow. They are vented. You also have to buy a tube for pouring.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001407V0M?cache=b5373f76c21a6557332d119234e8c2ab&pi=SY200_QL40&qid=1407298123&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2

Buying components works as well.


----------

